#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  Семинары по медитации "Радость жизни" и "Путь освобождения" 17-19 февраля

## Kat

*Семинары по медитации "Радость жизни" и "Путь освобождения", с инструктором Тергар Мёшин Келли, 17-19 февраля 2012 г.*
Семинары «Радость жизни» обеспечивают путь к медитационным техникам, которые открыты для людей всех верований и религиозных систем. Стиль медитаций, представленных в этой программе учит как работать с проблемами и опытом повседневной жизни, для того чтобы сделать наш ум спокойным, и сердце радостным.
Об учителе:

*Мингьюр Ринпоче* –автор бестселлеров «Будда, мозг и нейрофизиология счастья», «Радоваться жить», по приглашению ведущих мировых авторитетов в области нейрофизиологии, таких как Ричард Дэвидсон, Университет Висконсин, участвовал в современных исследованиях медитации, практических курсах медитации для крупных западных компаний (в т.ч. Google), тренингах для лидеров (Bill George) и др. Журнал «Таймс» присвоил Мингьюру Ринпоче звание «самого счастливого человека на земле».
Об инструкторе:
*Мёшин Келли* –впервые стала участницей семинара по медитации в 1975 году в возрасте двадцати лет. В течение нескольких последующих лет она получила наставления по Дхарме от прославленных мастеров буддийской медитации сразу в нескольких традициях: Тхеравады, Дзен и Ваджраяны. Мёшин в течение многих лет является учеником Ринпоче и инструктором Центров Медитации Тергар.
Место проведения: Центр Открытый мир (м.Тульская) Подробная Информация.

----------

Че Линг (31.01.2012)

----------

